

The Fridge (YCS10): Private Mini-Facebooks that Put Social Networking in Context - andujo
http://www.xconomy.com/san-francisco/2010/09/15/the-fridge-private-mini-facebooks-that-put-social-networking-in-context/

======
Groxx
Single page view: [http://www.xconomy.com/san-francisco/2010/09/15/the-
fridge-p...](http://www.xconomy.com/san-francisco/2010/09/15/the-fridge-
private-mini-facebooks-that-put-social-networking-in-
context/?single_page=true)

Site being reviewed: <http://www.frid.ge/>

Interesting concept. Have they considered making it a bit more medium-size
friendly, and marketing it to schools? School software tends to be waaaay
behind what's even "good".

edit: after poking around a bit, I agree with x0t. It's a bit rough around the
edges. But the simplicity is definitely a bonus (though I'd love the ability
for a non-verified account to at least _see_ the settings for groups, so you
can at least see what you can do).

edit2: after verifying, the options are:

    
    
      change name
      "reset code" (regenerates your link)
      notify everyone on post - on/off
      delete group
    

Which pretty much sums up everything you can _do_ with a group. It's just a
bucket for members. Not sure what you can do aside from adding members and
using a wall, haven't added myself w/ a second email and don't care to. Invite
link is: <http://www.frid.ge/?ginvitation=azd528pe2u8ggk0w84gkwoccc> if you
care to help me experiment.

~~~
Groxx
Thanks Tim, whoever you are!

Once a user is part of your group, you can.... click on them to go to their
page, where there's a "disinvite user" link/button. I'm _hoping_ that changes
to handle individual groups if they're in more than one of your groups.

And that's it.

Their "group settings" link reveals only a "leave group".

So, to summarize a bit on the current state of the site: it's a private
Facebook wall for you + your group(s), and that appears to be it.

Before it can become more useful, I think it needs a way of organizing
communication. But, then again, I don't find much use in Facebook's news feed,
so I may just not be seeing some potential which others do.

------
heinel
It would be nice if eventually there will be an option for groups to be public
so people can discover new things.

That would make the service Meetup like, but Meetup's privacy settings fail
worse than Facebook so I think there is a space to fill.

~~~
austinchang
yes! but for now we are focusing on personal and private relationships. user
and interest based discovery is something we are definitely going to add in...

------
jokull
Love it. Keep up the good work. I've invited a small network of Python geeks
in Reykjavík Iceland. Will report back how it works out.

~~~
hugh3
I think I shall make "Python geeks in Reykjavík" my new canonical example of
"niche".

------
x0t
I think it needs some polishing, but this is a pretty slick idea.

~~~
austinchang
Thanks! New release was supposed to hit before the Xconomy article came out
but should be up later today/tonight/late tonight...

very simple for now but lots of stuff cooking...

------
muhfuhkuh
So it's ning + meetup but private.

